# The US Mint Has Run Out of Silver Again



## k0xxx

With the continued rush into physical gold and silver, the mint has once again had to suspend sales of Silver Eagles.

Link Here


----------



## Magus

O'rly?
this is news why?
BUY NOW!


----------



## Davarm

Death throws of the economy, just a matter of time!


----------



## BillS

Provident Metals is out of junk silver dimes but they still have quarters and half dollars.

http://www.providentmetals.com/coins/us-silver-coins/coin-90-silver-us-junk.html


----------



## cqp33

Still plenty of eagles in stock at the following:
http://www.providentmetals.com/bull...iant-uncirculated-american-silver-eagles.html

Still plenty of 90% US junk silver in stock:
http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/silver/us-slv/90-slv-1.html

Still some proofs in stock:
http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/silver/us-slv/proof-silver-eagles.html

Still plenty of 1oz bars in stock:
http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/silver/private-slv/1-ozt-bar.html

Still plenty of 1oz rounds in stock:
http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/silver/private-slv/1-ozt-bar.html

didn't check the US mints website though but i have purchased most of mine from provident so that is my source.
Happy "hunting"!


----------



## Immolatus

I think this happens a few times a year, so while it could possibly be a sign, I doubt it.
I did recently read that SLV just bought some huge amount of phyzz in the last month.
*"Technically the addition of 572 tons, or a massive 18,378,092 ounces of physical silver, to the SLV ETF, in one day is not a record, as it excludes one amount which however was a year end rebalance at the end of 2007 offset promptly on the next day, but it certainly is the biggest one day addition of physical silver to SLV in ordinary course operations. It is also more silver added to the ETF in all of 2012, when just 544 tons were added in the entire year."*


----------



## k0xxx

I don't believe that it's a sign of anything other than the continued rush by people to protect themselves as best that they can with hard assets. The demand for the Eagles is just outstripping the ability of the mint to keep the blanks in stock. Since 2008 Silver Eagle production has gone through the roof. 2007 saw production numbers of just over 9 million, but in 2008 the number jumped to over 20 million. 2009 30+ million, 2010 34+ million, and 2011 40+ million. I'm very interested to see where the 2012 numbers end up.


----------



## jsriley5

wonder where the bulk of the silver is ending up. is it all pretty much sitting in safes and sock drawers in amerika or is it in vaults over seas. I like to think that a decent segment of America is seeingthe need and taking charge of their future but I really wonder.


----------



## pawpaw

The mint is not the only victim of shortages.
Since I can't afford to invest in the 'physical silver' like in those commercials, my investment portfolio includes 'physical' lead, brass & copper. I've found that these metals, when properly combined, are NOT subject to fluctuations in value.....


----------



## CapnJack

I pay for pretty much everything with cash, for the main reason to get change back. I sort through, and take all the coinage that is old enough to have silver, and separate them into a separate change jar. Is it a lot of silver? No, but hey, it's something. Also keep all the wheat pennies separate, only because I like them


----------



## invision

CapnJack said:


> I pay for pretty much everything with cash, for the main reason to get change back. I sort through, and take all the coinage that is old enough to have silver, and separate them into a separate change jar. Is it a lot of silver? No, but hey, it's something. Also keep all the wheat pennies separate, only because I like them


I do the same, but I have found 1 quarter in 7 months.... So I gave built my collection by buying local, finding deals on eBay, and shopping at coin sites...


----------



## CapnJack

invision said:


> I do the same, but I have found 1 quarter in 7 months.... So I gave built my collection by buying local, finding deals on eBay, and shopping at coin sites...


I find 'em all the time. Quarters, dimes, nickels. Wife does the same thing, and brings all her change in to me to sort.


----------



## Marcus

pawpaw said:


> The mint is not the only victim of shortages.
> Since I can't afford to invest in the 'physical silver' like in those commercials, my investment portfolio includes 'physical' lead, brass & copper. I've found that these metals, when properly combined, are NOT subject to fluctuations in value.....


You haven't priced ammo lately, have you?
Prices on popular calibers are up across the board.


----------



## invision

CapnJack said:


> I find 'em all the time. Quarters, dimes, nickels. Wife does the same thing, and brings all her change in to me to sort.


What part of the country??? I'm moving....

I seriously have been looking, my wife looks... Zero... don't know why, but nothing it is like walking into the ammo area of Walmart... Lol, er ok that wasn't funny.,,


----------



## jsriley5

I wanna open a coin op arcade!! really I was just talking about it a couple days ago, And I wanna have the franchise for those machines that count the mass amounts of coinage then charges a little percentage and pays in paper cash. With those operations betcha could come up with a fair amount of em. Wonder how you go about getting such a franchise. I"d put in some of the coin op machines and have em only take like 1 percent just so I could sort for silver and undercut the other guys machines 

Wish I had a friend at the bank that would let me buy the coin rolls to go through and be sure to get me the brought in ones not hte fresh from the mint ones.


----------



## CapnJack

invision said:


> What part of the country??? I'm moving....
> 
> I seriously have been looking, my wife looks... Zero... don't know why, but nothing it is like walking into the ammo area of Walmart... Lol, er ok that wasn't funny.,,


Southern PA. Maybe I'm just lucky. This is what I have after.... two months, maybe?










I think, it's because a lot of people pay with cash around here. In higher income areas, you may not see it as much, as people pay more with credit in those areas. Round here, it seems to be quite a bit of folks who don't really work full time jobs, can't find them, or whatnot, and do odd jobs, or buy/sell at flea markets and work strictly with cash. Keeps the change flowing nicely. Also, I go through my cash drawer at work, and take the silver and replace with newer coins


----------



## jsriley5

YOu sure all those nickles are silver? I find it highly unlikely considering their rarity. And if they are they are probably worth far more than melt value and youd be better off selling them while folks are still collecting them and use the proceeds to buy gold or silver boullion coins. Just suggesting after all it is your mule


----------



## invision

CapnJack said:


> Southern PA. Maybe I'm just lucky. This is what I have after.... two months, maybe?
> 
> I think, it's because a lot of people pay with cash around here. In higher income areas, you may not see it as much, as people pay more with credit in those areas. Round here, it seems to be quite a bit of folks who don't really work full time jobs, can't find them, or whatnot, and do odd jobs, or buy/sell at flea markets and work strictly with cash. Keeps the change flowing nicely. Also, I go through my cash drawer at work, and take the silver and replace with newer coins


Totally envious brother! Great score...


----------



## invision

Those nickels need to be war nickels... minted between 42-45 and would be only 35% silver... if they aren't those dates then they might only be worth something based on age and condition, because those were the only years silver was added to nickels...


----------



## ram91648

k0xxx said:


> I don't believe that it's a sign of anything other than the continued rush by people to protect themselves as best that they can with hard assets. The demand for the Eagles is just outstripping the ability of the mint to keep the blanks in stock. Since 2008 Silver Eagle production has gone through the roof. 2007 saw production numbers of just over 9 million, but in 2008 the number jumped to over 20 million. 2009 30+ million, 2010 34+ million, and 2011 40+ million. I'm very interested to see where the 2012 numbers end up.


Ezekiel 7:19 says They shall cast their silver in the streets, and their gold shall be removed: their silver and their gold shall not be able to deliver them in the day of the wrath of the Lord: they shall not satisfy their souls, neither fill their bowels: because it is the stumblingblock of their iniquity.

It might feel good to store up silver and gold now, but it's all for naught because it will be worthless in the end. Stock up on bartering items like beans and water. They'll take you much further. Remember Joseph in Genesis 41. He was told to prepare for the coming famine and he obeyed God and was prepared and was able to supply Egypt and more. Read and prepare.....


----------



## k0xxx

ram91648 said:


> Ezekiel 7:19 says They shall cast their silver in the streets, and their gold shall be removed: their silver and their gold shall not be able to deliver them in the day of the wrath of the Lord: they shall not satisfy their souls, neither fill their bowels: because it is the stumblingblock of their iniquity.
> 
> It might feel good to store up silver and gold now, but it's all for naught because it will be worthless in the end. Stock up on bartering items like beans and water. They'll take you much further. Remember Joseph in Genesis 41. He was told to prepare for the coming famine and he obeyed God and was prepared and was able to supply Egypt and more. Read and prepare.....


Gold and silver may very well be worthless in the end, but until then we all should have something of value to pay for things like property taxes. Having food and water put back are the number one priorities in my book, but if I can't pay my property taxes, I can only carry so much food and water on my back as I am forced off the property.

Hey, we may indeed see society fail and we revert back to a barter economy, but don't count on it. History proves that it is much more likely to be something less, so I prepare for both outcomes.


----------



## invision

ram91648 said:


> Ezekiel 7:19 says They shall cast their silver in the streets, and their gold shall be removed: their silver and their gold shall not be able to deliver them in the day of the wrath of the Lord: they shall not satisfy their souls, neither fill their bowels: because it is the stumblingblock of their iniquity.
> 
> It might feel good to store up silver and gold now, but it's all for naught because it will be worthless in the end. Stock up on bartering items like beans and water. They'll take you much further. Remember Joseph in Genesis 41. He was told to prepare for the coming famine and he obeyed God and was prepared and was able to supply Egypt and more. Read and prepare.....


I don't discredit your post, but IMO - I don't see an end of the world... If so, prepping in general is for naught because simply put it is the end of the world...

However, looking at financial data, I don't see how we aren't going to go bankrupt as a country in 3-5 years or sooner... How much food and water will be needed? How much ammo? I have no clue... Am I happy with my current stock? I am ok with it. I need to expand food at least six more months, and maybe a second water filter unit... But I have a decent amount of preps, probably most than most because of my buying capacity... Right now my concentration slowly shifting to post-SHTF - I come from a long line of business owners from both sides of my family... So naturally I look at things and go, what businesses will be the first, how can I make a life off of it... Having PMs is my hedge for the post-SHTF world... The rebuilding phase... To think we are all going back to living in the 1900's and staying there is against everything in the human nature... Look at history, in every civilization, people have increased technology one step at a time, over and over even after failed civilization have happened... I don't prep to be ready for the total end of the world, I prep to survive to live through the SHTF and be as successful in the next civilization as I have been in this one....


----------



## CapnJack

jsriley5 said:


> YOu sure all those nickles are silver? I find it highly unlikely considering their rarity. And if they are they are probably worth far more than melt value and youd be better off selling them while folks are still collecting them and use the proceeds to buy gold or silver boullion coins. Just suggesting after all it is your mule





invision said:


> Those nickels need to be war nickels... minted between 42-45 and would be only 35% silver... if they aren't those dates then they might only be worth something based on age and condition, because those were the only years silver was added to nickels...


Rookie mistake.  From what I had read nickles were included in the pre-64 coinage, though I have just found out a couple days ago that was untrue. So get rid of most of the nickles, I know I do have a couple from the right period, but no, not all of them. Thanks for the info, guys. Maybe I will look for a buyer for the couple I have.


----------



## jsriley5

Cool glad you figured it out now hate to find you strung up by your thumbs somewhere after the crash for passing bad silver  FYI I did the same thing when I sorted our change recently. Was very disapointed as even the ones I had in the right year range weren't war nickles. in a half gallon jar we only had one silver quarter. In her old coin stash she only had a couple quarters maybe 3 dimes and several of the 40 percent halfs. 

I too sorted my pennies I'm keping the real coppers since they are worth more than a penny in scrap copper price. If nutn else I can use em for short range shotgun loads


----------



## ram91648

k0xxx said:


> Gold and silver may very well be worthless in the end, but until then we all should have something of value to pay for things like property taxes. Having food and water put back are the number one priorities in my book, but if I can't pay my property taxes, I can only carry so much food and water on my back as I am forced off the property.
> 
> Hey, we may indeed see society fail and we revert back to a barter economy, but don't count on it. History proves that it is much more likely to be something less, so I prepare for both outcomes.


Let's see... How does it go? "Oh ye of little faith". Okay, if you want to go by history we may be alright. I read the word of God and He says that people will marry and give in marriage believing that all is well. Then while many are confident in the "world" the truth will come. I'll be taken out of the chaos. Just before that, the times will be very hard and that's when we'll need to barter. After the U.S. economy collapses, which is coming sooner than many think, money in any form will soon be worthless or prices will be so outrageous that all the silver and gold won't buy anything. Would you trade me a loaf of bread for a can or two of beans? Well, I have the beans. Are you storing the bread or the means to make it? I do and am. Please, stop using history to plan for your future. Listen to the warnings God has given and obey. You will reap the benefits of your obedience. I would sooner be ready and not need to be than to need to be and not be ready. I am ready in my heart and in my store room and I do more everyday by stocking more and getting closer to God. I will continue to pray for you and all who think they can do it on their own. God bless....


----------



## k0xxx

ram91648 said:


> ...[snipped for brevity]...Would you trade me a loaf of bread for a can or two of beans? Well, I have the beans. Are you storing the bread or the means to make it? I do and am. Please, stop using history to plan for your future. Listen to the warnings God has given and obey. You will reap the benefits of your obedience. I would sooner be ready and not need to be than to need to be and not be ready. I am ready in my heart and in my store room and I do more everyday by stocking more and getting closer to God. I will continue to pray for you and all who think they can do it on their own. God bless....


Thank you for your concern, but precious metals are but a small part of my and my family's preps. I do not publicly discuss our stores, but suffice to say that after 30 years of prepping, there is little that I am wanting for. My advice back to you would be to not put too much "faith" in your interpretations of the times. We may very well be within the end times, "But of that day and hour knows no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only."

I will continue to pray for you and all who think that they do. God bless....


----------



## invision

ram91648 said:


> Let's see... How does it go? "Oh ye of little faith". Okay, if you want to go by history we may be alright. I read the word of God and He says that people will marry and give in marriage believing that all is well. Then while many are confident in the "world" the truth will come. I'll be taken out of the chaos. Just before that, the times will be very hard and that's when we'll need to barter. After the U.S. economy collapses, which is coming sooner than many think, money in any form will soon be worthless or prices will be so outrageous that all the silver and gold won't buy anything. Would you trade me a loaf of bread for a can or two of beans? Well, I have the beans. Are you storing the bread or the means to make it? I do and am. Please, stop using history to plan for your future. Listen to the warnings God has given and obey. You will reap the benefits of your obedience. I would sooner be ready and not need to be than to need to be and not be ready. I am ready in my heart and in my store room and I do more everyday by stocking more and getting closer to God. I will continue to pray for you and all who think they can do it on their own. God bless....


No offense but please take the religious prophesies over to the religion part of the board. This section is to discuss money, investing, and PMs... Also, please respect any beliefs on here by other members - even if you don't agree... Some like you are prepping for the end of the world, we all go to heaven or hell... And some of us are prepping for a SHTF scenario where after the SHTF - say financial collapse - there will be a rebuilding phase... To each his own... But when you have no clue just how prepared someone is then your cutting yourself short. The knowledge that this one man has is tremendous - if you listen to what he is talking about you can tell he knows just a few things...

One last question - and I am not being a smart ass, if you will be taken out of the chaos, then why prep? Just curious... But before you answer answer over in the religious thread and PM me so I know to read the response. Thanks!


----------



## ram91648

First to KOxxx it's nice to see that their are others who keep their prep information low key as do I. Nothing like being a "Doomsday Prepper" and splash it all over the TV. Second, I too have been prepping for a very long time and am quite prepared for everything except what I haven't had brought to light. I get my information in part from others like you and I thank you for that, and third, my faith is not in interpretations, but in the facts in God's word. Your last line suggested that I only "think" I pray. Hmmm, I'll assume that was in error and thank you for your prayers.

Now to invision.First I respect everyone's opinion and their right to express it. I do, however enjoy a spirited (no pun intended) discussion. Second I'm not preparing for the end of the world because the world will not end. The literal translation from the Hebrew of that phrase is not the end of the world, but the end of the age. Third I recognize just how prepared KOxxx is and I not only respect him, but learn from him and many others like him. I am thankful for those folks because they teach us all more than we already know. I just happen to disagree with the assumption of many that somehow precious metals will give a hedge against what is on it's way. Fourth As to my being taken out of the chaos. That's correct, but I am preparing for the extremely hard times that come before the rapture and believe it. Those times will be severe. When the U.S. dollar is dropped as the standard it will only be the beginning of a world economic shift and we will be at the bottom of it. Sorry for dragging on, but I think all of our responses and conversation on these subjects are important to all who read them. Who knows, maybe a few more folks will get ideas and try to get ready for whatever comes. God bless......


----------



## k0xxx

ram91648 said:


> ...[snip]...Your last line suggested that I only "think" I pray. Hmmm, I'll assume that was in error and thank you for your prayers.


Looking back I can see where that line of mine was poorly written. What I meant was that I would continue pray for those that believe that that know for sure that we are in the end times. Not because I believe that they are wrong, but that they at least consider their option and prepare accordingly should they be wrong.

As for the worth of gold and silver, there may very well come a time (during our lifetimes) that they are worthless, but at the very least I could mold some might pretty sinkers for my fishing lines. However anything less than the rapture, and they will have value to someone. If it turns out that we are all wrong and the U.S., as well as the rest of the world, continues to spin in greased grooves, then at least my children can cash it all in and then blow the money on hats and a happy meal.


----------



## jsriley5

k0xxx said:


> Looking back I can see where that line of mine was poorly written. What I meant was that I would continue pray for those that believe that that know for sure that we are in the end times. Not because I believe that they are wrong, but that they at least consider their option and prepare accordingly should they be wrong.
> 
> As for the worth of gold and silver, there may very well come a time (during our lifetimes) that they are worthless, but at the very least I could mold some might pretty sinkers for my fishing lines. However anything less than the rapture, and they will have value to someone. If it turns out that we are all wrong and the U.S., as well as the rest of the world, continues to spin in greased grooves, then at least my children can cash it all in and then blow the money on hats and a happy meal.


yup if it comes up worthless I'll cut me a black mask out of a old boot cast up some bullets for my 44 and find me a white horse
anyone here american indian? Ill be in need of a side kick must supply your own horse


----------



## invision

jsriley5 said:


> yup if it comes up worthless I'll cut me a black mask out of a old boot cast up some bullets for my 44 and find me a white horse
> anyone here american indian? Ill be in need of a side kick must supply your own horse


Damn, not of Indian decent, and no horse.... But I can say "That right, Kemo Sabe"

Does that count?


----------



## jsriley5

it'll do


----------



## ram91648

k0xxx said:


> Looking back I can see where that line of mine was poorly written. What I meant was that I would continue pray for those that believe that that know for sure that we are in the end times. Not because I believe that they are wrong, but that they at least consider their option and prepare accordingly should they be wrong.
> 
> As for the worth of gold and silver, there may very well come a time (during our lifetimes) that they are worthless, but at the very least I could mold some might pretty sinkers for my fishing lines. However anything less than the rapture, and they will have value to someone. If it turns out that we are all wrong and the U.S., as well as the rest of the world, continues to spin in greased grooves, then at least my children can cash it all in and then blow the money on hats and a happy meal.


KOxxx I like your humorous approach to the gold situation. I had to wait until I stopped laughing to respond. I wish there were others like you living in my area. You have the type attitude that will be needed to survive. As to the "greased grooves".... Was that supposed to be "Greeced" grooves? LOL.....


----------



## ram91648

jsriley5 said:


> yup if it comes up worthless I'll cut me a black mask out of a old boot cast up some bullets for my 44 and find me a white horse
> anyone here american indian? Ill be in need of a side kick must supply your own horse


jsrileyYup! Erie.......


----------



## Grimm

k0xxx said:


> Looking back I can see where that line of mine was poorly written. What I meant was that I would continue pray for those that believe that that know for sure that we are in the end times. Not because I believe that they are wrong, but that they at least consider their option and prepare accordingly should they be wrong.
> 
> As for the worth of gold and silver, there may very well come a time (during our lifetimes) that they are worthless, but at the very least I could mold some might pretty sinkers for my fishing lines. However anything less than the rapture, and they will have value to someone. If it turns out that we are all wrong and the U.S., as well as the rest of the world, continues to spin in greased grooves, then at least my children can cash it all in and then blow the money on hats and a happy meal.


I respect your thoughts on the topic of a silver hedge and had a question for you...

I was curious if it was worth my time hanging on to the Eisenhower Dollar (40% silver) I got from the bank this morning. Out of the 23 coins 12 were the right dates to be 40% silver.


----------



## k0xxx

Grimm said:


> I respect your thoughts on the topic of a silver hedge and had a question for you...
> 
> I was curious if it was worth my time hanging on to the Eisenhower Dollar (40% silver) I got from the bank this morning. Out of the 23 coins 12 were the right dates to be 40% silver.


I do not recommend keeping Eisenhower's as a silver hedge or for barter because most even some silver dealers get confused with them. Are you ready to be confused also?... 

The problem with Eisenhower Dollars is that only certain ones, that were minted as collector pieces (Uncirculated and Proof), were actually 40% silver. They were from the San Francisco mint and were designated with an "S" mintmark, and no coins containing silver were produced for general circulation. The mintmark is located on the obverse (front) of the coin, above the date and below the bust of Eisenhower.

There may be a few that made it into circulation by mistake, but they would be rare. Even then, there were years where both copper-nickel and 40% silver coins were both produced by the San Franciso mint. Both types had a copper core with outside layers of either 40% silver, or copper-nickel.

The easiest way to tell between the copper-nickel and the 40% silver is to weigh them with a decent gram scale. The copper-nickel coins weigh in at 22.68 grams, while the 40% silver weigh 24.59 grams.

I would recommend that if you are sure they are silver, sell them and use the proceeds to buy 90% silver coins. If I have confused you, I apologize. If you have any specific questions that I can help you with, please don't hesitate to ask, or feel free to PM me.


----------



## Grimm

k0xxx said:


> I do not recommend keeping Eisenhower's as a silver hedge or for barter because most even some silver dealers get confused with them. Are you ready to be confused also?...
> 
> The problem with Eisenhower Dollars is that only certain ones, that were minted as collector pieces (Uncirculated and Proof), were actually 40% silver. They were from the San Francisco mint and were designated with an "S" mintmark, and no coins containing silver were produced for general circulation. The mintmark is located on the obverse (front) of the coin, above the date and below the bust of Eisenhower.
> 
> There may be a few that made it into circulation by mistake, but they would be rare. Even then, there were years where both copper-nickel and 40% silver coins were both produced by the San Franciso mint. Both types had a copper core with outside layers of either 40% silver, or copper-nickel.
> 
> The easiest way to tell between the copper-nickel and the 40% silver is to weigh them with a decent gram scale. The copper-nickel coins weigh in at 22.68 grams, while the 40% silver weigh 24.59 grams.
> 
> I would recommend that if you are sure they are silver, sell them and use the proceeds to buy 90% silver coins. If I have confused you, I apologize. If you have any specific questions that I can help you with, please don't hesitate to ask, or feel free to PM me.


Thanks! Any info is better than none.


----------



## americasfuture

invision said:


> I do the same, but I have found 1 quarter in 7 months.... So I gave built my collection by buying local, finding deals on eBay, and shopping at coin sites...


Dude, the first time i ever decided to go through my coins( tonight) i found two '65 nickels and four '65 quarters.

Also, i found a '66 and a '67 quarter and they both have black corrosion. Ive heard (but question) that when silver oxidized, it turns black. If this is true, would my post '65 coins fit??


----------



## k0xxx

americasfuture said:


> Dude, the first time i ever decided to go through my coins( tonight) i found two '65 nickels and four '65 quarters.
> 
> Also, i found a '66 and a '67 quarter and they both have black corrosion. Ive heard (but question) that when silver oxidized, it turns black. If this is true, would my post '65 coins fit??


Sorry, but for dimes and quarters to contain silver, they need to be 1964 or earlier (excluding some special collectors series). Depending on soil conditions, coins that have been buried can turn red, black, or other odd colors. Also those that have been exposed to mineralized water or salt water. I have a lot of black (non-silver) coins that I have found with a metal detector years ago.


----------



## invision

k0xxx said:


> Sorry, but for dimes and quarters to contain silver, they need to be 1964 or earlier (excluding some special collectors series). Depending on soil conditions, coins that have been buried can turn red, black, or other odd colors. Also those that have been exposed to mineralized water or salt water. I have a lot of black (non-silver) coins that I have found with a metal detector years ago.


In cleaning them up, can't you also put them in a glass filled with Coke? I have done this a couple times and the acid in coke cleans up the grime...

But the 65 and new dimes and quarters have zero silver


----------



## americasfuture

k0xxx said:


> Sorry, but for dimes and quarters to contain silver, they need to be 1964 or earlier (excluding some special collectors series). Depending on soil conditions, coins that have been buried can turn red, black, or other odd colors. Also those that have been exposed to mineralized water or salt water. I have a lot of black (non-silver) coins that I have found with a metal detector years ago.


Ok, im over my dissapointment. At least the two. Nicles i found are good. '64 and '61


----------



## k0xxx

americasfuture said:


> Ok, im over my dissapointment. At least the two. Nicles i found are good. '64 and '61


I'm sorry to have to add this but... to be 90% silver, 1964 and earlier only works for dimes, quarters, and halves (1935 for Dollars). Nickels were only produced in 35% silver during the war years of 1942 - 1945 (and only partially during 1942). The way to tell if a nickel is one of these is to look at the back. The silver nickels had a large mint mark situated above the dome of the building (Jefferson's Monticello). The normal position for the mint mark during those years was a small letter to the right of the building. If there is no large mint mark (a letter P, D, or S), then it is the normal copper nickel composition.

I recommend that most people stick with the 90% silver, 1964 and earlier, dimes, quarters and halves, and dollars. The dollars usually sell for a higher premium, but most people recognize them easily as being silver.


----------



## americasfuture

Ok... I also read that '65 to '70 halves are forty percent. What do u know bout this?


----------



## k0xxx

americasfuture said:


> Ok... I also read that '65 to '70 halves are forty percent. What do u know bout this?


Yes they are. They are about the easiest silver to come across these days, as a lot of people are unaware of their silver content. Generally I wait until I have a few of the 40% halves and dollars (I sometime pick up silver Ike dollars at flea markets and yard sales), and the 35% nickels, and then sell them on eBay or Craigslist. Then I use the money to buy either 90% coins or bullion items.

I also buy sterling silver items (sterling is 92.5% silver)and resell them to make money to buy the silver coins and bullion. Right now I have about 1000 grams worth of sterling items that I'll be selling soon. At about $1 per gram, I'll probably buy a roll of silver eagles with the proceeds.


----------



## Grimm

k0xxx said:


> Yes they are. They are about the easiest silver to come across these days, as a lot of people are unaware of their silver content. Generally I wait until I have a few of the 40% halves and dollars (I sometime pick up silver Ike dollars at flea markets and yard sales), and the 35% nickels, and then sell them on eBay or Craigslist. Then I use the money to buy either 90% coins or bullion items.
> 
> I also buy sterling silver items (sterling is 92.5% silver)and resell them to make money to buy the silver coins and bullion. Right now I have about 1000 grams worth of sterling items that I'll be selling soon. At about $1 per gram, I'll probably buy a roll of silver eagles with the proceeds.


What type of silver items and how do you sell them?


----------



## Gravlore

As many can see from reading the posts in here there are many coins with different percentages of silver in them. If you came up to me with a bunch of coins that dont have the purity stamped on them and I had to 'take your word' for its content I would not trade. If it is not widely known then it is not tradable. 1 troy oz is X$. 1 dollar is 1 dollar. Sorry folks but junk silver coins and sterling 'stuff' is only valuable to those that know the exact content. To those of us that could not be bothered to learn every coin from different years I think it is a dead trade. While there are current dealers today that know the content, then it becomes tradable, but not to the average Joe. 

I dont want to burst bubbles or ruffle feathers but many of us do need content or value stamped currencies of value.


----------



## Grimm

Gravlore said:


> As many can see from reading the posts in here there are many coins with different percentages of silver in them. If you came up to me with a bunch of coins that dont have the purity stamped on them and I had to 'take your word' for its content I would not trade. If it is not widely known then it is not tradable. 1 troy oz is X$. 1 dollar is 1 dollar. Sorry folks but junk silver coins and sterling 'stuff' is only valuable to those that know the exact content. To those of us that could not be bothered to learn every coin from different years I think it is a dead trade. While there are current dealers today that know the content, then it becomes tradable, but not to the average Joe.
> 
> I dont want to burst bubbles or ruffle feathers but many of us do need content or value stamped currencies of value.


This is the reason I am looking for books about coins. If it is in print that I can show someone they can't say I am making it up off the top of my head.


----------



## Gravlore

Grimm said:


> This is the reason I am looking for books about coins. If it is in print that I can show someone they can't say I am making it up off the top of my head.


Good enough, as long as it is not some DIY ebook print.


----------



## invision

Gravlore said:


> As many can see from reading the posts in here there are many coins with different percentages of silver in them. If you came up to me with a bunch of coins that dont have the purity stamped on them and I had to 'take your word' for its content I would not trade. If it is not widely known then it is not tradable. 1 troy oz is X$. 1 dollar is 1 dollar. Sorry folks but junk silver coins and sterling 'stuff' is only valuable to those that know the exact content. To those of us that could not be bothered to learn every coin from different years I think it is a dead trade. While there are current dealers today that know the content, then it becomes tradable, but not to the average Joe.
> 
> I dont want to burst bubbles or ruffle feathers but many of us do need content or value stamped currencies of value.


See though, 1 dollar isn't one dollar... It's worth about .792 right now... Most sterling is marked .925 meaning 92.5% silver... Like gold is marked 10k, 14k, 18k, 24k - meaning purity levels... Any dime any quarter is 90% as long as it is pre-65... What's hard about that? As for nickels - I don't touch them, as well as the rest because I can't remember without looking it up.

If you don't have gold or silver, what do you expect to use for currency post-SHTF and rebuilding has started to happen... A common currency will be defined - looking at all of history of civilized world, gold/silver... No gold or no silver, and SHTF happens - you survive, and rebuilding happens... Where will you be? Hey, I want to have you help me, I will give you a bushel of beans.... Uh, no thanks, I have beans... I will take 1 oz of silver... Get my drift?


----------



## k0xxx

Grimm said:


> What type of silver items and how do you sell them?


For the most part, this represents the type of items that I buy. I buy sterling silver and some gold items at flea markets and yard sales, then cash them in and buy coins and bullion. I test any questionable items with a test kit, and have been doing this for better then 20 years.



















The salt and pepper shakers, as well as these candle holders, are all weighted/reinforced. Only the thin out covering is sterling silver. I remove the silver and generally net anywhere from 20 to 30 grams per item (on average).


----------



## Grimm

k0xxx said:


> For the most part, this represents the type of items that I buy. I buy sterling silver and some gold items at flea markets and yard sales, then cash them in and buy coins and bullion. I test any questionable items with a test kit, and have been doing this for better then 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The salt and pepper shakers, as well as these candle holders, are all weighted/reinforced. Only the thin out covering is sterling silver. I remove the silver and generally net anywhere from 20 to 30 grams per item (on average).


I see a lot of the silver plated tea sets at the thrift stores but I know they aren't worth much. Are there any hallmarks you look for when buying sterling? I know about the marks on sterling jewelry. Do you sell on ebay or to a PM dealer?


----------



## k0xxx

Gravlore said:


> As many can see from reading the posts in here there are many coins with different percentages of silver in them. If you came up to me with a bunch of coins that dont have the purity stamped on them and I had to 'take your word' for its content I would not trade. If it is not widely known then it is not tradable. 1 troy oz is X$. 1 dollar is 1 dollar. Sorry folks but junk silver coins and sterling 'stuff' is only valuable to those that know the exact content. To those of us that could not be bothered to learn every coin from different years I think it is a dead trade. While there are current dealers today that know the content, then it becomes tradable, but not to the average Joe.
> 
> I dont want to burst bubbles or ruffle feathers but many of us do need content or value stamped currencies of value.


You're not bursting any bubbles are ruffling feathers, and you are right about things being only of value to those that know the exact content. I am not planning on bartering, but I can should the opportunity arise. I sell to dealers, and then use the dollars to convert to coins and bullion. There has never been a collapse in modern history where gold and silver were not of value, whether it was Weimar Republic of Germany, the Balkans, Zimbabwe, or Argentina. There is always someone that will take gold and silver, and give whatever currency is in use. Don't take my word for it, read the history and stories of those that have lived through those events.


----------



## k0xxx

Grimm said:


> I see a lot of the silver plated tea sets at the thrift stores but I know they aren't worth much. Are there any hallmarks you look for when buying sterling? I know about the marks on sterling jewelry. Do you sell on ebay or to a PM dealer?


You're right about silver plated items, it's not worth the cost of recovery. As for hallmarks, they are the same for jewelry and other items. Anything sterling that has been made in the US or produced to be sold in the US will almost certainly be marked either "sterling" or 925. There are many other hallmarks for items made outside of the US, like a lion for items made in the UK, but it is safer to stick with the US marked items. There are also items that you may come across marked 900 (90%), for coin silver, as well as items marked 800 (80%), but they are not as common.

I used to sell on eBay regularly, but lately I have been selling small lots (50 - 100 grams) on Craigslist, or to local dealers. Now that I've acquired a decent amount again, I may go back to eBay.

One word of caution about sterling. Lately a lot of fake sterling chains have been coming from China. It's mostly the small stuff, but if you end up buying on a regular basis, it is worth it to invest in a cheap (under $10) silver test kit. Silver isn't magnetic, but don't rely on a magnet as a test. A lot of the fake chains aren't magnetic either. Also, if it is real silver, don't forget that a magnet will pick up the spring in a clasp.

I try to always take a magnifier with me when I go to yard sales and flea markets, and look for silver and gold items among junk jewelry. I recently stopped at a sale and didn't have my magnifier with me, and purchased a small box of costume jewelry for $3 on a whim. When I sifted through it at home there was a 8 inch piece of broken chain that turned out to be 14k and worth about 85 dollars. So you never know.

For those that may not know, if you come across gold jewelry and you see things like "gold filled" or "layered", it's just another term for plating. They may be plated with a heavier thickness, but modern plating is measured in microns of thickness, so don't waste time of those items.


----------



## Grimm

k0xxx said:


> You're right about silver plated items, it's not worth the cost of recovery. As for hallmarks, they are the same for jewelry and other items. Anything sterling that has been made in the US or produced to be sold in the US will almost certainly be marked either "sterling" or 925. There are many other hallmarks for items made outside of the US, like a lion for items made in the UK, but it is safer to stick with the US marked items. There are also items that you may come across marked 900 (90%), for coin silver, as well as items marked 800 (80%), but they are not as common.
> 
> I used to sell on eBay regularly, but lately I have been selling small lots (50 - 100 grams) on Craigslist, or to local dealers. Now that I've acquired a decent amount again, I may go back to eBay.
> 
> One word of caution about sterling. Lately a lot of fake sterling chains have been coming from China. It's mostly the small stuff, but if you end up buying on a regular basis, it is worth it to invest in a cheap (under $10) silver test kit. Silver isn't magnetic, but don't rely on a magnet as a test. A lot of the fake chains aren't magnetic either. Also, if it is real silver, don't forget that a magnet will pick up the spring in a clasp.
> 
> I try to always take a magnifier with me when I go to yard sales and flea markets, and look for silver and gold items among junk jewelry. I recently stopped at a sale and didn't have my magnifier with me, and purchased a small box of costume jewelry for $3 on a whim. When I sifted through it at home there was a 8 inch piece of broken chain that turned out to be 14k and worth about 85 dollars. So you never know.
> 
> For those that may not know, if you come across gold jewelry and you see things like "gold filled" or "layered", it's just another term for plating. They may be plated with a heavier thickness, but modern plating is measured in microns of thickness, so don't waste time of those items.


I always check for the plated hallmark. I buy GEP gold for work because it is cheap and doesn't turn skin green. Who wants to watch a movie where the actress is going on about the 'pure gold and diamond' ring she is wearing to see her finger is green?!

I haven't really bought jewelry for the MP but I could thin my work collection since I am taking time off to be a mom. I know I have some 14k gold in there I'll never wear myself.

Now I have a new list of items to look for when I go to estate sales and thrift shops. Thanks.


----------



## cazetofamo

Has anybody else just taken a few bucks to the bank and got a few rolls of coins and just keep swappin em out to find silver coins?? I had a twenty switched to a roll of quarters and two of dimes, found my first one, a '63 dime!!


----------



## mojo4

k0xxx said:


> Yes they are. They are about the easiest silver to come across these days, as a lot of people are unaware of their silver content. Generally I wait until I have a few of the 40% halves and dollars (I sometime pick up silver Ike dollars at flea markets and yard sales), and the 35% nickels, and then sell them on eBay or Craigslist. Then I use the money to buy either 90% coins or bullion items.
> 
> I also buy sterling silver items (sterling is 92.5% silver)and resell them to make money to buy the silver coins and bullion. Right now I have about 1000 grams worth of sterling items that I'll be selling soon. At about $1 per gram, I'll probably buy a roll of silver eagles with the proceeds.


This is also why I don't like junk silver. I have no idea what the values are and what percentage is silver or not. I would rather just use 1 oz silver .999 pure bars or coins. Or 1 gram gold bars. Much simpler for a knuckle dragger like myself to figure out. Mungo like gold. Mungo like silver. Mungo no like math.


----------



## Grimm

cazetofamo said:


> Has anybody else just taken a few bucks to the bank and got a few rolls of coins and just keep swappin em out to find silver coins?? I had a twenty switched to a roll of quarters and two of dimes, found my first one, a '63 dime!!


I get 2 rolls of quarters a week. Instead of switching them out I use the quarters to pay for gas or groceries. Haven't found ANY silver this way. The first silver coin I found was a 1944 mercury dime I found in the crawl space of an old house we rented a few years back.


----------



## cazetofamo

Grimm said:


> I get 2 rolls of quarters a week. Instead of switching them out I use the quarters to pay for gas or groceries. Haven't found ANY silver this way. The first silver coin I found was a 1944 mercury dime I found in the crawl space of an old house we rented a few years back.


Who knows, maybe i just got lucky. Then again, its a small bank in a small town. Theyre not gonna run thier change thru coinstar first


----------



## k0xxx

cazetofamo said:


> Has anybody else just taken a few bucks to the bank and got a few rolls of coins and just keep swappin em out to find silver coins?? I had a twenty switched to a roll of quarters and two of dimes, found my first one, a '63 dime!!


There's nothing wrong with that, if someone wants to invest the time and effort. These days, unless one is incredibly lucky, it's not worth it. I do know of a gentleman that received a customer wrapped roll of 90% silver dimes like that back in December. I've never been so lucky.

Ten years ago I would order $500 boxes of halves from our bank. It wasn't uncommon to find one to ten 90% silver halves, and twice that many 40% silver halves in a box. Over the last several years, that number has dropped greatly, where one to five 40% halves is a good box. It's reached the point where the time and effort isn't worth it to me any more.



mojo4 said:


> This is also why I don't like junk silver. I have no idea what the values are and what percentage is silver or not. I would rather just use 1 oz silver .999 pure bars or coins. Or 1 gram gold bars. Much simpler for a knuckle dragger like myself to figure out. Mungo like gold. Mungo like silver. Mungo no like math.


To each, his own.


----------

